
Born Digital - MaysonL
http://www.kk.org/thetechnium/archives/2011/04/born_digital.php?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+thetechnium+%28The+Technium%29
======
ZeroGravitas
The first anecdote originates with Clay Shirky. The vital missing detail is
that the TV programme was "Dora the Explorer" which has a weird postmodern
thing where a mouse cursor appears on the screen and clicks things. It's not
unexpected in that situation for a child to look for a mouse.

Of course in this age of iPads and iPhones the child would be as likely to not
know what a mouse is for. Which gets to the core of my issues with all this
"born digital" or "digital native" stuff. Someone growing up with an NES is
different from someone growing up with a computer, is different from someone
growing up with an iPad, is different from someone growing up with home
internet access, is different from someone with pervasive mobile internet etc.
It makes no sense to draw an arbitrary line in the sand and say everyone after
this point was born digital.

